# MacOS X GUI / WindowManager / etc



## MacRebell (Sep 25, 2000)

I think apple should give us a choice of different WindowManager, because this Aqua looks nice of a weekk, but is kind of a toy. I rather have something that looks like the Quicktime Player ( Brushed Metal Style )or NextStep or even like MacOS X Server.

And this Classic is a joke, what the hell can you use that for, I am running mol (Mac on Linux) and wine (Windoz on Linux) under linuxppc which are a lot better. But, the WindowManagers under linux suck too. (Winshit like) exept WindowMaker.

Hope Apple know what they are doing with this MacOS X, because I love Apple and I hope they are going to be around for another 20 or more years.

:-(


----------



## MeanGoat (Sep 25, 2000)

Yes choice of window managers would be nice, Window Maker doesn't come to mind, Enlightenment maybe, but not Window Maker, it's just to friggen ugly.  So far the colors are changeable for Aqua, this is still beta so maybe there will be options in the future.  Another option is to go get the XFree86 port and run Window Maker if you'd like.


----------



## MacRebell (Sep 25, 2000)

> _Originally posted by MeanGoat _
> *Yes choice of window managers would be nice, Window Maker doesn't come to mind, Enlightenment maybe, but not Window Maker, it's just to friggen ugly.  So far the colors are changeable for Aqua, this is still beta so maybe there will be options in the future.  Another option is to go get the XFree86 port and run Window Maker if you'd like. *



----

I agree. 

But I forgot something, it would also be nice to have oracle 8i ported to MacOS X and LinuxPPC.


----------



## MeanGoat (Sep 27, 2000)

Give me source!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 23, 2000)

Gimme  more window themes/managers


----------

